# Grana watch questions....?



## pesek_no (Nov 29, 2021)

Greetings to all,

I am here for searching more information / know how about Grana watch. Its my first experience with "dirty dozen" watch, so I would like to ask for opinion of more experience folks…

I found these watch in bundle as a heritage.

My "observations" about Grana watch:

- In current shape /setup, they are not wrist watch and nether pocket watch due to "crown" location on right side…

- Watch case is from my opinion in better shape than rest of watch (watch face, glass etc). In other hand, the bottom of watch case looks like another dirty dozen bottom, but without any brand or logo….

- Movement looks very nice and it could be from old times, but it not has any marks or sing…Unfortunately, not working

So frankly speaking not sure, but my opinion is that is rebuild from old parts, but not original Grana watch, mainly due to missing any marks on watch case and movement…..:-/

Any other opinion from rest of you ?

Thanks, and sorry for my English, I hope that you understand the point….

Thanks

Unfortunately "insert image from URL" does not working for me, so here is direct link : https://postimg.cc/gallery/14fsWHT


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm obliged to say it is polite to introduce yourself to the forum before asking for information.

That said, your watch is not a WWW Dirty Dozen. In fact it does not even resemble an MOD spec watch, let alone a WWW. It may be an original watch but not a British military watch.


----------



## pesek_no (Nov 29, 2021)

eezy said:


> I'm obliged to say it is polite to introduce yourself to the forum before asking for information.
> 
> That said, your watch is not a WWW Dirty Dozen. In fact it does not even resemble an MOD spec watch, let alone a WWW. It may be an original watch but not a British military watch.


 You are right and I am sorry for that....

So my name is Tomas, I am 38 years old and I am from Czech Republic. And I am sorry for rudnesses.

Anyway, thanks for info


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just to be clear on your query, dear @pesek_no. I can understand why you thought your watch was a "Dirty Dozen" military watch because Grana was one of the makers of such watches. eezy is quite right to say that your wristwatch is not one of those watches, and although it dates to roughly the same period as the World War 2 "Dirty Dozen" watches - probably somewhat earlier in my estimation - it may just be a privately purchased military-style wristwatch. Here are a few pictures of a 1945 issue Grana "Dirty Dozen" wristwatch so that you can see the difference (pics from Vintage Watch Specialist at vintagewatchspecialist.com):


----------



## pesek_no (Nov 29, 2021)

Always said:


> Just to be clear on your query, dear @pesek_no. I can understand why you thought your watch was a "Dirty Dozen" military watch because Grana was one of the makers of such watches. eezy is quite right to say that your wristwatch is not one of those watches, and although it dates to roughly the same period as the World War 2 "Dirty Dozen" watches - probably somewhat earlier in my estimation - it may just be a privately purchased military-style wristwatch. Here are a few pictures of a 1945 issue Grana "Dirty Dozen" wristwatch so that you can see the difference (pics from Vintage Watch Specialist at vintagewatchspecialist.com):
> 
> View attachment 37938
> 
> ...


 thanks you mate for more info and explanation....As I said, I am not very aware of these watches....

So Thanks !

T.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @pesek_no, I do appreciate it when acknowledgement is given to Forum members who make the effort to answer the many queries that we receive on the Forum.


----------



## pesek_no (Nov 29, 2021)

Even thought, If I can ask for more opinions…

What do you think about parts of this watch? Do you think that movement could be original? There are no sign or marks. And what about "unusual " watch case?

I know that there are no Dirty Dozen watch, but I am still curious about origin of these watch 

I will appreciate every opinion.

Thanks


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

If you want to research further you will have to remove the dial and check for a calibre number such as KF320. There is no guarantee there will be a number there but Grana were made by Kurth Freres who stamped them on the top of the movement. (Hence KF*** numbers)

I could be wrong but it does not look like a KF calibre. I would ignore the case as the lugs have obviously been removed unfortunately. That's a shame because it could have been a nice watch. It still could be if you could find a nice stainless steel case to fit. If you do restore it I would do it sympathetically and not try and make it look like new. The name Grana seems to fizzle out in the late 40's to be replaced by Certina. I have owned a Grana GSTP pocket watch but not a wristwatch.

Good Luck


----------



## pesek_no (Nov 29, 2021)

eezy said:


> If you want to research further you will have to remove the dial and check for a calibre number such as KF320. There is no guarantee there will be a number there but Grana were made by Kurth Freres who stamped them on the top of the movement. (Hence KF*** numbers)
> 
> I could be wrong but it does not look like a KF calibre. I would ignore the case as the lugs have obviously been removed unfortunately. That's a shame because it could have been a nice watch. It still could be if you could find a nice stainless steel case to fit. If you do restore it I would do it sympathetically and not try and make it look like new. The name Grana seems to fizzle out in the late 40's to be replaced by Certina. I have owned a Grana GSTP pocket watch but not a wristwatch.
> 
> Good Luck


 As you mentioned, this is my concern as well about movement / dial, because so far if I saw any Grana movement / dial, there were always number of caliber on the top of it, but not in the bottom 

But as you recommend, I will try to check bottom as well, but I am little bit worried about result 

Thanks for guidance mate !

T.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with @eezy once again, in this query. Your watch seems to be a decent wristwatch which has unfortunately had the lugs broken off, perhaps as a means of making it into a pocket/purse watch. If you do attempt to remove the dial or restore the watch then please be very careful about tampering with the lume on the hands and numerals. This will be radium-based lume and should not be ingested or inhaled as it is a hazardous material. My advice would be to leave the watch well alone or get an expert restorer to deal with the dialand hands.


----------



## pesek_no (Nov 29, 2021)

Always said:


> I agree with @eezy once again, in this query. Your watch seems to be a decent wristwatch which has unfortunately had the lugs broken off, perhaps as a means of making it into a pocket/purse watch. If you do attempt to remove the dial or restore the watch then please be very careful about tampering with the lume on the hands and numerals. This will be radium-based lume and should not be ingested or inhaled as it is a hazardous material. My advice would be to leave the watch well alone or get an expert restorer to deal with the dialand hands.


 oh I didn't even realize such risks…Again, thanks for letting me know….

So, I know everything and I leave watch as is…

Thanks, you guys for guidance and information 

If you would like to help with Czechoslovakia Prim watch let me know  But I don't think that Prim is brand which you guys would be interest 

Regards

T.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

pesek_no said:


> If you would like to help with Czechoslovakia Prim watch let me know  But I don't think that Prim is brand which you guys would be interest


 Most of us are interested in any old watches but if it's not military I suggest you post it under vintage.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have written an article or two covering certain East European watches so I am interested in "Prim".

I will take a look and see what I can find, but my colleague @spinynorman might be a good bet for more immediate information.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> I have written an article or two covering certain East European watches so I am interested in "Prim".
> 
> I will take a look and see what I can find, but my colleague @spinynorman might be a good bet for more immediate information.


 Seems to be fairly well documented already, Honour, including Wikipedia, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRIM_(watches)

and a post by a Czech member in 2009 https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/48439-my-prim-watches/#comment-500661

Our old friend Balaton1109 used to show one in WRUW https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/141796-wruw-boxing-day/&do=findComment&comment=1460355

Unless there's some doubt, or a specific question, I don't think there's much we can add.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Excellent reply, my dear @spinynorman. I knew I could rely on you for great info and I hope that @pesek_no will now have enough Prim reading matter to get on with. :thumbsup:


----------



## diverdan (Dec 13, 2021)

looks very much to be a pre-ww2 watch. by the movement and inside caseback, looks to be a former pocketwatch, especially since there's something broken off the side of the case which may have been a lid or chain attachment.

but that is not ww2 vintage. might be worth something (or not), but not a ww2.


----------

